# 10g Tetra LED Hood



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

I have that tank. Used those leds for a couple months, grew a crypt and java moss. If you're wanting better growth, or any growth really you'll want to upgrade


----------



## perlguy (Mar 26, 2014)

brooksie321 said:


> I have that tank. Used those leds for a couple months, grew a crypt and java moss. If you're wanting better growth, or any growth really you'll want to upgrade


Thanks for the reply! Did you upgrade yours? I'll definitely want a good growth in this tank.


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes, I have it set up as a low tech, heavily planted apisto tank. I gutted my old t8 hood and fit 2 13 watt cfls in there. If you want leds? Consider a current satellite plus with a glass versa top.


----------



## perlguy (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm looking for either a cheap LED setup or the CFL route.

My 20g Walstad tank has two 13W CFLs, so I'm actually inclining towards that for the 10g now. Do you recommend any particular hood with two CFL for my 10g?


----------



## Zuzu (Sep 1, 2014)

I am considering a Deep Blue Solarflare LED. Product link in this thread: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=728897


----------



## perlguy (Mar 26, 2014)

Zuzu, that looks like a good deal. Thanks.


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

They sell those at my lfs for........ $150....geez guys get with the times. I'd reccomend the sat plus for a couple extra bucks, customizable and dimmable too.


----------



## perlguy (Mar 26, 2014)

brooksie321, the lowest price I see online for the current satellite plus is $79 plus shipping and the the glass versatop is about $17. That's beyond my budget. I was looking at around $50 for the whole thing. Thanks.


----------



## hestersu (Sep 21, 2014)

I have the USA current Satellite (not the plus version) on my 10g with the Versa top and the Dual Ramp timer. It's great. The plus model doesn't work with the dual ramp according to the USA Current website. Check Amazon. You might be able to catch a good deal that is within your budget.


----------



## perlguy (Mar 26, 2014)

hestersu said:


> I have the USA current Satellite (not the plus version) on my 10g with the Versa top and the Dual Ramp timer. It's great. The plus model doesn't work with the dual ramp according to the USA Current website. Check Amazon. You might be able to catch a good deal that is within your budget.


Thanks hestersu.


----------



## kidgrave (Feb 4, 2014)

perlguy said:


> I'm looking for either a cheap LED setup or the CFL route.
> 
> My 20g Walstad tank has two 13W CFLs, so I'm actually inclining towards that for the 10g now. Do you recommend any particular hood with two CFL for my 10g?


I have a 10 gallon tank with a "20" Finnex Fugeray planted plus. I used to use the Aqueon Economy Hood when my tank was a low-tech setup. I was running 2x13 watt cfl bulbs and no co2. You just gotta glue foil on the hood because the stock reflectors are not good.


----------



## perlguy (Mar 26, 2014)

kidgrave, thanks! I was looking at Aqueon Economy Hood and the Aqueon® Fluorescent Deluxe Full Aquarium Hood.

Did the Aqueon Economy Hood overheat or melt at any point? I'm planning to run this on a 4 on-2 off-4 on cycle.


----------

